# CC Today, 5/22/17



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Cold this morning, especially with the breeze. Water temp 69 and a good west wind.

Fished from 10A-2P. Nothing worth mentioning, but did talk to a number of other boats/fisherman. A few scattered Saugeye, didn't approach the back cove crappie guys, and the one Muskie fisherman hadn't had any luck.

Slow morning, but peaceful lake! Enjoyed it, as always!

Folks putting in at 2P were expecting warming temps to help. Wonder if that worked out?


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

You should have fished Rocky Fork. The saugeye were on fire down there today


----------



## Motorhead (Apr 13, 2014)

How's the water clarity?


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

I bank fished a cove for 2.5 hours this morning. Bite was slow from 8-9. Caught 25 crappie including 10 keepers over 10" from 9-945. Then the bite cooled as quick as it picked up. Most action and biggest fish were caught about 3-4' deep in 12-15 fow


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The news just reported an e-coli warning for Caesar. Also heard there is an algae bloom. Fished there Saturday but didn't see any. Fished the north end for Muskie. Didn't see any fish. The lake and ramps are starting to get crowded and the usual clueless boaters are tying up the docks and ramps. Since I fish alone a lot that means I tie up ramp lane since the outside docks have boats tied up with people in them instead of waiting out in open water. No place to move to and tie off. Need to get a Ulterra. Lol.


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Motorhead said:


> How's the water clarity?


CC or Rocky Fork? CC is clearing, but still stained, even towards the dam. Didn't see any debris floating.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yea... thre are ecoli alerts every year... i think its mostly from goose crap on the beach


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

9Left said:


> yea... thre are ecoli alerts every year... i think its mostly from goose crap on the beach


Heaven forbid the state would do anything to eliminate the resident non migratory but officially migratory geese.


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Troy Dave said:


> Heaven forbid the state would do anything to eliminate the resident non migratory but officially migratory geese.


It's time for a no limit, open season, 12 mo. a year, geese hunting rule! They just make me want to hit them with an auto/boat/club, whatever.......... and I like/respect animals.

The geese situation is ridiculous in Ohio and neighboring states. Mark my word, the states will need to respond with something or we'll all be wading through goose sh..t


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

zaqxsw said:


> It's time for a no limit, open season, 12 mo. a year, geese hunting rule! They just make me want to hit them with an auto/boat/club, whatever.......... and I like/respect animals.
> 
> The geese situation is ridiculous in Ohio and neighboring states. Mark my word, the states will need to respond with something or we'll all be wading through goose sh..t



Couldnt agree more! Why the daily limit is so small is beyond me!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm surprised bicyclists don't complain about it, the bike paths are absolutely horrid to walk at times. Definitely not fond of riding through and flinging goose poo!


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

Goose hunters are literally handcuffed. You can't hunt where the problem birds are. Getting permission to hunt these days is difficult at best. Golf courses, subdivision ponds, etc


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Right about the E-coli at CC. It happens pretty much every year or so after a very wet spring. I guess after the high water goes down, it leaves a bunch of minnows and other little critters on the beach, which brings in the birds and the geese and while they gorge themselves, leave mountains of their "poo" all over the place. Never had a problem with eating the fish during this time( fried some up I caught just this past Monday, no problems). Problem will be swimming around the beach. Gonna try some fishing tomorrow if weather permits. Good fishing to All!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Leaving work today


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea, so cute........ But way too common to be cute anymore. Sorry, but give me a club. My generation I guess. Animals are just animals. Don't pretend otherwise. Conserve, but consume and defend against!

I can't believe the health folks aren't reacting.

It's a frigging invasion of our nation. To arms!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at the scat sitting behind them.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

zaqxsw said:


> Yea, so cute........ But way too common to be cute anymore. Sorry, but give me a club. My generation I guess. Animals are just animals. Don't pretend otherwise. Conserve, but consume and defend against!
> 
> I can't believe the health folks aren't reacting.
> 
> It's a frigging invasion of our nation. To arms!


So you want to bash baby geese with a club huh? I must have missed what generation identifies with that haha.


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Been waiting for this. The generation that doesn't want to wade through their sh..t. Or wipe it off their shoes, wheels, kids, strollers, picnic baskets, etc. Or have E-coli warnings on their lakes. Is there another one?

Is there a positive to baby geese? More geese?

Geesh, the thread is pretty off subject for a CC update where it started. Let's end it. I think I'll start a new one on geese!

Where should I post it ???


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

zaqxsw said:


> Been waiting for this. The generation that doesn't want to wade through their sh..t. Or wipe it off their shoes, wheels, kids, strollers, picnic baskets, etc. Or have E-coli warnings on their lakes. Is there another one?
> 
> Is there is a positive to baby geese? More geese?
> 
> ...


I agree with the possible over population. It was just a colorful description on how to handle that overpopulation which I thought was humorous, and then you associated it with a "generation". I wouldn't mind taking a club to those critters causing algae blooms in our water ways or the "river jellyfish" I get caught on my line fishing the Ohio river, and they're much less cute than a baby fuzzy bird. 
Their was a good goose discussion in the general misc section awhile back you could revive, it seemed mostly about people who went to ponds that were mad about geese being there and a random individual who knew someone that acquired some peculiar avian illness from duck poop.


----------



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Right outside the front door at work. Rats with wings.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

How many did you kill last fall ??
Time for everyone to buy a duck stamp and some goose decoys and begin to eradicate the problem, they're pretty tasty smoked 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

zaqxsw said:


> Yea, so cute........ But way too common to be cute anymore. Sorry, but give me a club. My generation I guess. Animals are just animals. Don't pretend otherwise. Conserve, but consume and defend against!
> 
> I can't believe the health folks aren't reacting.
> 
> It's a frigging invasion of our nation. To arms!



Psycho alert


----------



## Bob61 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone fish cc recently for crappie, just wondering if they are still spawning or if they are done.
Thx for any response.


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

Bob61 said:


> Anyone fish cc recently for crappie, just wondering if they are still spawning or if they are done.
> Thx for any response.


Fished it twice this week. Slow but steady. Mostly caught males guarding beds. I did catch 5-6 females still with eggs. I was averaging 20-25 fish for a couple hours fishing with 10 keepers out of 25 fish. 3'-8' deep on stumps and brush. The pattern seemed to be catch a couple fish off a piece of cover and that would be it. Had to move stump to stumo


----------



## Bob61 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, just had work done on my boat and wanted to check it out.
Wanted to catch some fish so it wasn't a wasted trip.May take some bass rods also, just in case.May try for some saugs also.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

What was the water clarity like today? Noticed that the GMR in Franklin is up pretty high around here, wondering if CC is getting hit as hard.


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

North is stained pretty badly, further south you go its very fishable


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I fished it twice this week as well. Crappie bite is still pretty strong just a little deeper. I have been catching them on rocky ledges off shore. 10 to 14 fow.


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Got some nice Saugeye in the boat swim area near Wellman ramp today!


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

2 days ago, on the morning of the 25, saw a pic of a gentleman holding what looked like to be at least a 5 foot muskie. No tricks, no holding it out in front of him, just an absolutely big fish. My son-in-law sent it to me from the FB page he goes on, Southwestern Ohio fishing, or something like that.


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

jig head said:


> Got some nice Saugeye in the boat swim area near Wellman ramp today!


Where is the "boat swim area"? I put in at Wellman also. Thanks!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

If looking out from the launch head to the right straight back until you run into the no wake zone. Once in that area keep going straight, in front of a large island you will see markers/buoys for boat swim or anchor area.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

burnsj5 said:


> If looking out from the launch head to the right straight back until you run into the no wake zone. Once in that area keep going straight, in front of a large island you will see markers/buoys for boat swim or anchor area.


You talking about the large cove where all the lily pads are in that littlle "cove" inside it.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dross said:


> You talking about the large cove where all the lily pads are in that littlle "cove" inside it.


In front of the island prior to that cove/large back area. As you are looking at the island you can go left where it's super shallow or right back to that section and the Lilly pads are. In front of the island are buoys, that's the swim area he is referring to. If you were there when the water was low during the marina build you would see why.


----------

